# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  nokia c2-03

## lavandral

lah y5alikom al5ot ana 5dit nokia c2-03 obghit les thémes dialo o anti verus nd5lo lih 3afakom o3ndi fih facebook o msn mais mabghawch y5dmo 3afakom makrhtch nd5l lih hadcho ochokran bzzzf sm7olia sd3tkom :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mohamed73

> lah y5alikom al5ot ana 5dit nokia c2-03 obghit les thémes dialo o anti verus nd5lo lih 3afakom o3ndi fih facebook o msn mais mabghawch y5dmo 3afakom makrhtch nd5l lih hadcho ochokran bzzzf sm7olia sd3tkom

 وعليكم السلام
اختي الكريمة
ان كنت تريدين المساعدة
حاولي ما امكن ان تكتبي بالعربيةاحسن  
والخير انشاء الله

----------


## lavandral

:Smile: السلام عليكم عافكم الخوت محتاجة مساعدة ديالكم يالاه خديت نوكيا 03 c2               وبغيت ندخل ليه انتي فيروس و حتى انترنت عافاكم ساعدوني       :Smile:

----------


## mohamed73

تفضلي   *kaspersky_java_antivirus
Nortan Antivirus
Nod-32-antivirus
NrtQin Antivirus * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## lavandral

لاه يعطيك متمنيت وشي حجة لمقام إنشاء الله

----------

